# Morocco bound. Trip no2.



## tonka

Departing 11am Monday 6th...
Dover Calais, then down to Algerciras..
Ferry to Morocco for our second visit...
Only did a month back in early 2013 but had a great time so we are re-visiting some places, taking in new one's and this time just a little longer at around 5 1/2 weeks..

I would say look out for us and our MHF sticker, but I left mine on the old van and they dont give them free on here... :wink:

Any other fact members around and spot an Autotrail with a short, bald bloke holding a can of cider. Come say hello.. 

http://goo.gl/maps/KKGWz


----------



## readyforoff

Enjoy it Steve, we're bailing out of the rat race end of this year. Shouldn't be wishing time away but we can't wait to have the time for properly lengthy roaming. John.


----------



## celticspirit

Have a good trip Steve. We had planned another trip there for a few months this winter but Mick had a hip operation 7 weeks ago. Flying down to the van in Spain later on this month. Just touring to Portugal. Enjoy Morocco, May catch you somewhere along the way sometime.look forward to reading your blogs.


----------



## jedi

Have a great time, Steve. I spent 3 months there last year and loved every minute. Will get there again one day but priority at the moment is to change my van then decide where to go. I will be working to the beginning of March so can't make a move until then.

Keep us informed of any changes such as Carlos/ Lidl's situation, alcohol sales etc...

Jed


----------



## peejay

Hi Steve, we had a brill time there last year but due to unforeseen circumstances we probably can't do a big trip this year until late summer/autumn so not jealous at all!

Have a good one and keep us all posted.

Pete


----------



## oldtart

Hi Steve
Have a great time.

We were there September/October last year and had a wonderful time. Do keep us up to date if possible please.

Val


----------



## zoro

Hi Steve 
Will look out for you.
We have been in Morocco since 19th Nov and due back at Algerciras 24th Jan after having a fantastic time.
Now in Tafraoute with temperatures in the high 20s. They tell they haven't had rain for 10 years.
Enjoy your journey.

Steve & Jo


----------



## oldtart

Lucky you, Steve and Jo.

Tafroute is one of our favourite places.

Val


----------



## TheSheriff

Brill.

Never even thought of being able to motor home in Morocco.

Do you have any problems with the locals or security and do you wild camp ?

How much is the crossing ?


----------



## zoro

TheSheriff
We are in a group of 6 vans with guidance from someone who has been visiting Morocco for several years.
We have been wild camping but there are plenty of campsite with some charging only £4.00 a night with electricity.

We have had no issues with the locals and have felt perfectly safe.

We paid €200 for an open ticket from Algerciras to Tanger Med.

With Diesel costing only 65p a ltr and plenty of wild camping areas you can have a great time here with out costing the earth.
Steve


----------



## delfy

Hey Tonka. We are from Stoke and made our first trip last year. Awesome!!
Decided to go again in April so thanks for your route.
Hope you are on the way now and have a great trip. Delfy


----------



## Webby1

*Morocco posts*

Loved all these posts about Morocco .....they make the unknown seems more possible.

I remember the info we got from here about our trip to France and Spain last year..............it all seemed so daunting at the start and then just became easier as we went along.

Now interested in Morocco as a new destination (it's so foreign they don't even have the Euro.....Oh neither do we ????)

Are there any threads on here about Morocco for newbies or anyone want to share any tips............................the only one I have so far is about Carlos close to the Lidl in Algeciras for the ferry tickets.

Any others always welcome


----------



## Addie

*Re: Morocco posts*



Webby1 said:


> Are there any threads on here about Morocco for newbies or anyone want to share any tips............................the only one I have so far is about Carlos close to the Lidl in Algeciras for the ferry tickets.


There is a whole forum on Morocco!
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-130.html

We have some info on our blog, as I'm sure do many others
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## TheSheriff

delfy said:


> Hey Tonka. We are from Stoke and made our first trip last year. Awesome!!
> Decided to go again in April so thanks for your route.
> Hope you are on the way now and have a great trip. Delfy


Hi, we live in Tean not far from you and you be very interested to hear your exploits in Morocco.


----------



## tonka

Just arrived in Costa del sol at Benelmadena...
Overnight here, then onto camping Bella vista for a chill for 2 days..
Crossing to Morocco 15th Jan...


----------



## catzontour

Have a great time.

Been a lovely day here but now it has gone dark it has turned really cold........not at all jealous about where you are heading :roll:


----------



## tonka

catzontour said:


> Have a great time.
> 
> Been a lovely day here but now it has gone dark it has turned really cold........not at all jealous about where you are heading :roll:


Moroco... !!

no plans, Asilah first then down the coast, after that no ideas just what ever takes us....


----------



## catzontour

Yes, Morocco is on our list - we WILL get there.....one day!


----------



## tonka

Had a 2 day chill at camping La Bellavista near Manilva.
Leaving this morning for a short trip into Algerciras, obtain ferry ticket, load up with food and drinks....
Overnight on nearby allocated parking area as I have been told that you are no longer allowed to stay overnight on Lidl and police will move you on. No issues as other parking area only around corner. 
Soon be there...


----------



## delfy

Tonka have you got co ordinates for Maroc Telecom in Asilah so we can pick up a sim for the MiFi. Had to wait until Mekenes last time so decided to make Get one sooner this time. Thanks


----------



## Detourer

Hi Delfy

Sorry, missed your earlier PM……… Yes I remember the fossil shop at Azrou.

Unless it has moved the Morocc Telecom office/shop in Asilah is about halfway along on the Rue Khalid Ben Oualid, that’s the main N1 that passes through the town, opposite’sh Hotel Asilah.

But there are a number of other telephone shops in the town where you should be able to get your Sim.

..


----------



## delfy

Thanks for that. Have a good season. Delfy.


----------



## bb46

Having read all the posts about Morocco over the last few months we have booked our first trip, and are travelling out on 4th March. 
The information, advice and tips from this forum have been invaluable (well worth the subs!) and, although we are going with Desert Detourers (our first group travel ever) I think we could even have done it blindfold, with hands tied behind our backs :lol: 
Since I am the sole driver, we are getting the Portsmouth - Santander ferry on 25th Feb to cut down the mileage a bit.
Is anyone else going at this time?


----------



## Chrisv

bb46 said:


> Having read all the posts about Morocco over the last few months we have booked our first trip, and are travelling out on 4th March.
> The information, advice and tips from this forum have been invaluable (well worth the subs!) and, although we are going with Desert Detourers (our first group travel ever) I think we could even have done it blindfold, with hands tied behind our backs :lol:
> Since I am the sole driver, we are getting the Portsmouth - Santander ferry on 25th Feb to cut down the mileage a bit.
> Is anyone else going at this time?


Hi BB46,
We are on the same tour and the same ferry as you! See you there.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## bb46

Chrisv
I have sent you a PM.


----------



## tonka

Arrived at Asilah yesterday afternoon, nice meal in local restaurant and a walk around town then a greatnights sleep..
Rained all night, plus heavy rain this morning. Decidedto stay another night here.
Yesterday was a public holiday so had to wait until this morning to get a sim. card.. Now all sorted and up and running..
You cant miss the Telecom shop as mentioned it is on the main road.
There are 2 parking areas here, if you use the one that is a short walk from the town you pass it on the way in...

I came over with 17 vans and the telecom shop was manic this morning with all of us plus other travellers and locals.. Finally got a sim 10 days for 40dh (€4).. will just top this up as i go.. Poor bloke was well stressed and had very little English to match our bad French..


----------



## Chrisv

Hope the weather improves for you.

Chris


----------



## SilverF1

We've had a few light showers today in Sidi Ifni, south of Agadir. 17mm forecast here for tomorrow night (Friday). From the forecast I saw, it is all down the west coast from Tangier and on/off until Sunday.

For anyone remotely thinking of a possible trip to Morocco. Just do it. The most unreliable thing you'll come across is iffy electrical supplies outside of the larger towns. At a quiet time you'll get your 6 amps or 10 amps until the whole camp uses it then it can get intermittent. You get used to it. Some of the main roads are as bad as the back roads of Oxfordshire or other rural counties.


----------



## TerryL

Detourer said:


> Hi Delfy
> 
> Unless it has moved the Morocc Telecom office/shop in Asilah is about halfway along on the Rue Khalid Ben Oualid, that's the main N1 that passes through the town, opposite'sh Hotel Asilah.
> 
> But there are a number of other telephone shops in the town where you should be able to get your Sim.
> 
> ..


Look for the telecom tower - you can't miss it.

Tried the two other shops we found - useless. After today (see Tonka's post above) the guys in the Maroc shop will know EXACTLY what you want! :!:

Terry


----------



## tonka

After a very peaceful night parked at the edge of the Atlantic and the sound of the waves.. Woke to light rain and made the move down coast to Mohammedia, just north of Casablanca...
Mixed weather coming down, few police speed checks on motorway. Arrived at campsite and just as we finished setting up the heavens opened and it poured down. That and the wind means an afternoon in the van.. Maybe gatecrash some other vans that are over here with us for a "nightcap".. Decide tomorrow on a plan for the next move..
90dh a night here at Ocean Bleu..

My internet sim and Mifi seem to be doing the job....


----------

